# Rich mountain bear hunting



## Jleyhew (Oct 11, 2015)

Wanting to try out Rich mountain in the next couple of weekends. Anyone have any experience or tips for a new to bear hunting guy looking to try my luck there.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 11, 2015)

It won't be open so you won't be able to hunt it in the next couple of weeks. November 17-22 will be your chance.


----------



## Jleyhew (Oct 11, 2015)

Will they still be looking for acorns that late or will they have ate most of them up? What's the best way to hunt bear late season? Thanks for the help!


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Oct 27, 2015)

Are you talking about Rich Mountain SC? We've been in there a few days this year. Some good sized bear killed out near there the past little bit....


----------

